# Who all makes soap on HT?



## MullersLaneFarm

I know there are a few of us ..

give a Shout Out!


----------



## Tater'sPa

:dance:


----------



## Aunt C

Here, here.


----------



## thequeensblessing

Oh, Me! I do! I make all our own soaps. Soapmaking is addictive! (Aren't most homesteading things addictive?)


----------



## rannie

i will very soon be making my very first batch!! I am so glad this site is here now it will be great to go here when I have a question!! wooohooo


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I dabble in soapmaking...just for our family and friends..never to sell though.


----------



## lynpea

me too


----------



## Lannie

I do, I do! The storebought stuff all gave me a rash, so I learned how to make my own and have never looked back.  

~Lannie


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Since I finally found a business that will order lye for me, I am sure my first batch will be soon... my lye order will be in on Thursday! Woo Hoo!

Kitty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

For those about to start making soaps, we have a Pictorial stepping you through it!

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

And for those that say that 100% fresh milk can't be hot processed without the soap being dark brown:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/cphpmilksoap.html


----------



## MELOC

yoohoo!


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Me, for the last 13 1/2 years.


----------



## Maura

I love making soap. I teach classes, too.
Whenevery a professional comes to the homestead (shearer, farrier,...) I give them a couple of bars of soap. Every Christmas I have family and friends asking if I'm giving soap. My Christmas shopping became very easy when I started making soap :dance:


----------



## sunnygrl

you know i do :baby04:


----------



## southrngardngal

I haven't in the last few months. I am still using my last batches. It is getting about time to make more though.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## jynxt

Me and my dd are having great fun making soap but we are only beginners.


----------



## unregistered5595

I do I do, and my son enjoys adding the swirls and scents and helping me. He's 16, amazing he likes something like this. :hobbyhors ~Feather


----------



## moopups

With my daily duties requiring about 25 minutes, feeding animals, in exchange for a place to stay. The soap making here is on a commercial level, the local major flea market is the selling place, but it is seasonal. 

So I am stocking up of 22 types of product, waiting for the snow birds to come back this fall. Bath bombs are my next challenge. For those unaware they are colored bath balls that dissolve in the bath water.

http://www.teachsoap.com/bombs.html


----------



## springledge

Me too!! I get a rash from "store bought" soap!


----------



## halfpint

I began soapmaking years ago as I found very few soaps that didn't break me out, and the ones I could use were very expensive. 

It's addictive.

Dawn


----------



## Terre d'Esprit

i made my first batch last week, and i'm waiting for it to cure. it is addictive!!!


----------



## swamp_deb

:dance: I do and I love :1pig: and :cow: in my :stirpot:


----------



## Delinda

Me to! I have been making goats milk soap for about 5 yrs. now.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Me! Me! Both the cold process and hot process. One day i'm going to try the glycerin thing to make clear soap. but so far, i'm just too lazy.


----------



## prairiecomforts

I have been making goat milk soap for the past 4 years for our family and friends and about a year and half ago, I started selling at local farmers markets and online. We bred and raise reg. nubians, and toggenburgs and will be adding lamanchas in the fall. Gotta love those goats!


----------



## Wendy

I do too. I set up at a few craft shows throughout the year & have some in a shop in town.


----------



## Dahc

Who sells it? Please either post your websites or PM me your e-mail addy.


----------



## Tater'sPa

Dahc said:


> Who sells it? Please either post your websites or PM me your e-mail addy.


*Retail, wholesale, private label & nekid​*Freedom Farm Soap​


----------



## XCricketX

I've only made jewel weed castille(sp?) soap so far. It was SOOOO nice.. like taking a lotion bath!
I would LOVE to make more varieties though... but the soap I made sure did help that poison ivy problem... as well as mosquito bites... oh and everything that made us itch! LOL!!!

Cricket


----------



## Up North

I make soap as well. Everybody loved it when I came to the big christmas get together with a HUGE basket of soap and said to divide it up between them. I had all sorts of varities.

Heather


----------



## Auntie Kathy

I have been making soap for about 7 years. I sell a little here and there but I usually give it away as gifts.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dahc said:


> Who sells it? Please either post your websites or PM me your e-mail addy.



http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soap

100% Milk Soap since 1999


----------



## jersey girl

We make soap here also. I make a form of castille and sell it. I put some in our first CSA boxes and was suprised at how many people wanted more.
Joanie


----------



## Cyngbaeld

I make all our soap and toiletries. I don't sell it tho.


----------



## 6e

Me too! But I just started this year and I'm not very good at it yet.


----------



## cowgirlone

I make it too.  
I was given the family "basic" recipe around 1973 and have used it every since.
The recipe is basic, from a time when folks didn't use thermometers or fancy oils..........just old fashioned items, lard, lye and water and an old pot with a wooden spoon. I use a quart canning jar for my lye water mixture, holes are poked in the lid so it comes out slow and covers the lard evenly.

Nothing fancy for molds, anything from a box to gift wrapping paper tubes.

Over the years I've added things like milk and honey, cornmeal for scrubbing action, scents and colors. But the basic recipe stays the same.  


Wanted to add..............I've purchased soap, lotion and chapstick from tater's Pa............his items are wonderful!!


----------



## Gailann Schrader

makin' since 1978.

goats milk soap for ~7 years.

egg soap, beer soap, too much soap to use it all...

sell some, give some, use some...


----------



## marinemomtatt

I make my own...for home, family, friends and MIL's booth at the craft fairs.

While my son was stationed on Okinawa he had me sending bars for his female friends and fellow Marines. The guys loved the Lavender because the insects didn't...~lol~... and they loved using my soaps as shampoo...made their High-N-Tights nice and soft...


----------



## QuiltingLady2

OK I confess. I have all the ingredience. Lye too. Can't make soap w/o lye. But, I haven't made it yet. I confess I've been scared off by too many people. 

Becareful of this, Becareful of that. Make sure you do this. Watch out for... 

I need a buddy the first time to walk me through it or a really, really good step by step for idiots. 

LOL I really want to make soap. I just don't have the courage! LOL


----------



## unregistered5595

QuiltingLady2, you just need a soaping partner to come over and make it with you one evening, someone close to where you live. Last person I taught make soap had a great time and they now make their own soaps. Don't worry, you can trust us, we are very clean people. :hobbyhors


----------



## Jean

Have made our own soap for over 4 yrs. and have not boughten any at all. Make only for ourselves and gifts.
Jean


----------



## Meg Z

Me, too.

I make for us and gifts. I used to sell it, but don't have the time to make it in that quantity anymore. I do still use it for swapping. Six bars of goat milk soap gets me three mohair fleeces! Woohoo!

Meg


----------



## Milkwitch

I have made soap for the past few years, nothing fancy just plain old lye and lard soap. 
I love it, it is so nice in the bath and does not break out my skin, AND I have never found anything that cleans as good. It will take out stain s on just about anything! 
I have even used it to clean spots in the oven. I have started picking horsetail and adding it as a tea because it is high in silica which helps to make the soap sudsy. other than that it is as plain as it can be. 
However I would be very interested in learning how to make castille soap!


----------



## Clifford

I make our bar soap, and laundry soap.


----------



## Lannie

QuiltingLady2, I got the book "Soapmaker's Companion" by Susan Miller Cavitch back when I was learning. It's the only book I have on soapmaking because I think she remembered to put everything in one book! Read through all the explanatory stuff in the first part of the book before you make your first batch, and make sure you have all the equipment and ingredients necessary, and you won't have any problems.

Of course you should be careful when working with lye, but you shouldn't be scared of it. It won't kill you (unless you drink it, so don't do that! LOL!). If you get some on you, rinse it off with cold water. Don't breathe the fumes right after you put it in the water. That won't kill you either, but it'll probably give you a nasty headache.

Something I did when I made my first batch of soap was make an outline of sorts on a piece of notebook paper. I just wrote everything out that I needed to do for that one batch, and that way I didn't have to keep referring back to the book. It was SO easy!

So pick a day when you have some free time, and JUST DO IT. You'll be so happy you did. Trust me!  

~Lannie

P.S. If you still feel uncomfortable doing your first batch, I'm sure any one of the soapmakers here would be willing to help you by phone. I'll give you my phone number if you want. Just PM me when you get to that point. Anyone else want to volunteer to help?


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Thanks Lannie, I've just reserved that book from the library. I'm good at self teaching if the instructions are very clear. Especially in this area of new skills. Thanks again for the book title. 

Yep, I'm going to just do it! I have faith that I won't die now...cause I won't be drinking it. LOL 

 QLady


----------



## Milkwitch

Just a note..... vinegar neutralizes the acid in lye. (battery acid too). I keep a spray bottle with pure (no water)vinegar handy when working with the lye, just in case it gets splashed. Just spray a splash with the vinegar, then rinse. 

My mother used to use vinegar and baking soda to clean the post on a corroded battery, that acid will eat holes in just about anything, she let it bubble for while then rinse it off with water, and the post were shiny clean. If I got battery acid on my cloths I would soak the area in vinegar and it would not eat holes. 
thats where I got the idea that it would work for safe soap making.


----------



## Lannie

You're right, Milkwitch, I forgot about the vinegar. I occasionally get a spatter on my wrist or forearm and it's just kind of itchy/burny and a splash of cold water takes care of it. As clumsy as I normally am, I'm surprised that I haven't gotten a bunch on me, but like I said, I'm careful with the lye. (One thing down, several thousand to go... to be careful about, I mean.)  

~Lannie


----------



## Patty0315

I make soap and lotions also. I have my first show this weekend.

Patty


----------



## pyrnad

I make goats milk soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Milkwitch said:


> Just a note..... vinegar neutralizes the acid in lye. (battery acid too). I keep a spray bottle with pure (no water)vinegar handy when working with the lye, just in case it gets splashed. Just spray a splash with the vinegar, then rinse.


Actually Lannie got it right the first time.

The best thing to do with any type of spilled lye is to dilute with plenty of water, not vinegar.

Yes, the vinegar (an acid) will neutralize the lye (a base), but while it is neutralizing, it creates a chemical reaction (think of baking soda & vinegar) that produces heat and will burn you more.

Please dilute the lye spill with plenty of water, then neutralize.


----------



## Trapper

Include me in the process,  I was blessed with a mentor about a year ago and have enjoy the fun soapmaking has given me ever since. I have even taken up making forms for making the soap (cold process) more of a uniformed and controled process. I am enjoying the continous learning that goes on in making of soap. The scents and colors and the many differant types from goats milk to olive oil. :dance: I have sold some and given soap as gifts including as thank you's for allowing me the uses of land for trapping and hunting privledges. Its always nice to hear from people that have enjoyed my soaps use and ask for more. Trapper :hobbyhors


----------



## Lannie

Cyndi, thanks for clarifying the vinegar or water question. I'd always heard vinegar, but since I always stir my soap on the counter near the sink, water has been handier, so that's what I use if I need to. I'm glad now I never put vinegar on a splash! OWIE!

~Lannie


----------



## wolfhavyn

I got addicted to soap making about five years ago!


----------



## MariaAZ

I started making soap a little over a year ago, and haven't bought bath soap since.


----------



## Puddin

I'm a soaper too.
I started about 8 yrs ago, I was having such problems with commercial soap, on my skin and scalp.
I sell some, give lots away, it's the only thing I use around here.
I make bar soap, liquid soap, shampoo, laundry stain remover (which doubles as stain remover anywhere), lotions, bath bombs.... probably a few more things which dont' come to mind atm.
Currently (if some of you haven't viewed my query on the Alternative Medicine forum), I"m trying to figure out how to make TINCTURE of Green soap. I have no clue how to Tincture any soap! sheesh! I'll stumble through it, but, it sure would be nice if one/some of you would have some ideas for me?
Good forum, here!
Gloria


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

After almost two years of "prepping" I started making goat's milk soap this past Fall. 
My sister started making Catile soap this winter after I showed ehr how I make soap. We've been soaping up a storm for selling alongside her burnless candles and wax stuffed animals.
http://www.delightfulscentsonline.net/


----------



## Earthbound

Me too! Been making soap since i was a kid with my granny, then started messin' around with different recipes and started up a small local business about 10 years back. i don't have a site though, the locals keep me busy enough..lol!
corry


----------



## Ark

We tried some of TatersPa's soap and it was GRRREEAATTT!!!~!!

We make goat milk soap too now! 
It's not on our website yet, but it will be soon, so I will go ahead and add the link.

Four Mile Farm


----------



## Soap

Yes, I make soap. However I am doing a 12 step program to control my soapmaking addiction.

Soap


----------



## swamp_deb

Soap said:


> Yes, I make soap. However I am doing a 12 step program to control my soapmaking addiction.
> 
> Soap



That program is called "Fiber Arts" check it out. :dance:


----------



## OneAcreCircus

I started making soap for christmas gifts and for myself (also was working on a farm where they were dumping goat milk!!) but last month, kind of by fluke, I sold about 100 bars to a fancy-schmancy salon in Hollywood. WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## AnniesGoats

I make soap...at least, I plan to make it again.

At one point, a few years back, I had 1000 bars curing. I sold it at craft malls and various places. I moved and do not have the right facilities to make it...but I have plans...and I'll be soaping again!


----------



## jessepona

Me Me, I do as well


----------



## montanabound

I make soap, balms, salves, fly sprays, my own green cleaners...I make it all and drive my family nuts...I think;o)
Loree in ID


----------



## song4u

Hi all, 

My name is Pat and I am an addict as well. I've been making soap since 1999 as a hobby and for family and friends, but recently started gearing up because I've had so many requests for my soaps. I'm very excited about the possibility of selling enough soap to support my habit!!! Have also started building my own molds and tossing out the cardboard boxes so I can actually get the bar size more uniform for pricing. I hate fooling with fancy molds, but will, on occassion, pour a few individual bars. My passion is herbal soaps and staying with the "natural" side of soapmaking. I'm looking forward to getting to know y'all here.

Song 
WildGardenNaturals


----------



## sssarawolf

Same here , I have been making soap for a few years, feels so much better then that store bought stuff.


----------



## yankeeterrier

I've been making soap for years, basic lye, milled and liquid. I sold a lot in the past, but now just offer some at my farmstand and give lots as gifts. I need to make another batch of anise soap for my hunter friends this fall.

Dianne


----------



## Jen H

Another soapmaker here.


----------



## canadiangirl

I've been making soap for about 10 years now. I love the creative part of it but my skin loves the soap. I sell at a local market and wholesale to a few stores plus do seasonal craft fairs etc.
www.bohemianbubbles.com


----------



## kesoaps

Bucking Lamb Palace... sheep's milk soaps!


----------



## LFmenagerie

I don't think it really counts but my daughter made her first batch of soap last week. She is pretty excited (but it wasn't very good). Good enough for a first time, no experience and no prior knowlege. I am gong to get her to look in this forum to learn some things. She want to make more already so will need alot of info!


----------



## dashley

I just found you all here, we make soap! we use NO scent. 

we make: just plain soap
goats milk soap
wine soap ( this smells pretty good )
oatmeal goats milk soap

All we use now is our homemade soap and we love making it too!!


----------



## unregistered5595

dashley, wine soap? That sounds interesting. 
Love that signature you have!


----------



## cmharris6002

I make and sell goat milk soap and lotion  

Christy


----------



## Betho

Oh yeah, moi

I used to sell it in Colorado, had a nice little enterprise going to local reports & whatnot but decided not to continue when I moved out here... so now I'm back to hobbyist level


----------



## dashley

Feather In The Breeze said:


> dashley, wine soap? That sounds interesting.
> Love that signature you have!


I will make some tonight, have it all ready to put together........... just add about 2oz of wine to a regular batch. Smells fruity!! 

oh yes, I forgot! You have to take the cork out of the wine for maybe 12 hours and allow the alcohol to evaporate..........


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The scent actually comes through to the finished soap for you?? You must be doing something different or using a really strong flavored wine! 

hmmm, how large of a batch do you add the 2 oz to? Is it CP or HP or a rebatch? Does it discolor the soap much? What type of wine are you using? does the alcohol really evaporate? Are these too many questions? 

It's just that I've heard (never tried adding wine or beer to my soaps) that you must heat the wine/beer to evaporate the alcohol and the scent doesn't carry through.

This is MOST interesting! Hope you don't mind my questions. Thanks!


----------



## Step

I make soap also, but only use plant oils and butters. Have a few wholesale accounts and recently set up a booth selling soap, etc. at an Antique Mall. 

I learned to make soap by reading the 'hows' on the internet.. Use mostly Essential Oils and botanicals, plus I make cleaning and laundry soaps as well. I don't think I'm addicted because I view making soap as a creative expression.. just have to come up with a term for my fascination with the lather and panic when my private soap stash gets too low


----------



## dashley

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The scent actually comes through to the finished soap for you?? You must be doing something different or using a really strong flavored wine!
> 
> hmmm, how large of a batch do you add the 2 oz to? Is it CP or HP or a rebatch? Does it discolor the soap much? What type of wine are you using? does the alcohol really evaporate? Are these too many questions?
> 
> It's just that I've heard (never tried adding wine or beer to my soaps) that you must heat the wine/beer to evaporate the alcohol and the scent doesn't carry through.
> 
> This is MOST interesting! Hope you don't mind my questions. Thanks!


CP soap and it is about a 5 ld batch. Since we don't use any scent at all "yes" you can smell the difference. If you are using scent all the time, it might be harder for you to smell the difference. We enjoy our soap without scent though. We only make 4 different soaps. 

No, it does not discolor the soap, it is a creamy off white color. 
I don't mind the questions at all..............


----------



## Hovey Hollow

Yep, me too! I will be a year next month since I started. I can't remember not being obsessed with soap now. What did I do before a year ago? I'm making my first liquid soap right now. I still haven't gotten DH switched over to bar soap, so I'm making him some liquid soap. I will not give in and buy synthetic body wash!! Not that my soaps are all natural or anything, I love fragrance oils, but still so much better that store bought!


----------



## farmer kate

Diane, who posts here as beaglady, makes extraordinay soaps. Hse must be too busy to post. Her website is up now, www.brushwoodfarm.com

farmer kate


----------



## Willowdale

I make soap, usually four times a year. There are always a few friends who want to come help out, and they bring ideas and recipes of their own at times. I love to make milk soap -- I love that it's a bit tricky to get it right, and the results are wonderful, so moisturizing, such lovely scent (we add honey).

My roommates and I gave bars of homemade soap for Christmas gifts, wrapped in muslin and raffia, along with bottles of homemade wine. 

I'd love to have my own goats, and make soap and cheese from my own homestead. One day!


----------



## Step

Farmer Kate, I have no doubt that Beaglady makes extraordinary soap. But so do I and I'm sure many other of the soap makers do as well. The issue is, you haven't tried mine.. and wonder how many of the others you tried, so how can you compare?

My soaps are natural and use Essential Oils and Botanicals, many of which I grow, organically, myself. And what I don't grow, I buy from another soap maker, and a member of this community who has extra ordinary plants as a result of her labor and I know she works to the point of exhaustion. My soaps are formulated using various oils to address various skin conditions. 

It's nice that you have found a soap you like, but this is a thread with several hard working soap makers, who not only take a great deal of pride in what they do, are also multi-tasking, and still find the time to help those who are just starting out, not just with soap, but with many things. That doesn't mean they aren't just as busy or are sitting doing nothing.. they just have different priorities.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

I make beer soap - Guiness Extra Stout is my favorite - everyone says you have to use flat beer because of the lye "volcano-ing" when you put it in the beer. BUT if you have a deep/big enough bucket? It doesn't matter.

Lovely soap, nice lather, hard, silky - almost looks like a vegetable oil soap. Try some Muller! Just substitute the beer for your regular liquid. Neat stuff...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

farmer kate said:


> Diane, who posts here as beaglady, makes extraordinay soaps. Hse must be too busy to post. Her website is up now, www.brushwoodfarm.com
> 
> farmer kate


Wow! I didn't know Diane put up a website! That is one busy lady!




> The issue is, you haven't tried mine.. and wonder how many of the others you tried, so how can you compare?


Yes, Step, Diane's soap are out of this world!

Have _you_ tried any of Diane's soap yourself?? How do you know yours is better? Not only does she use wonderful oils & locally grown organic botanicals (some of her own), her honey soaps (from her own organic honey hives) are to die for! she is quite the hard worker. 

She raises orgainc heritage poultry, herbs & specialty vegetables and is very involved in PASA (Pennsylvania Association Sustainable Agriculture) http://www.pasafarming.org/

I've known Diane for quite a number of years on soap forums where she is thought very highly for her input to new soapers. We have been in a number of soap swaps and I can attest her soaps are artistic as well as luxurious.

Step, I found your post about Beaglady borderline :flame: You don't know Diane, or her soaps. I started this thread so folks on the board would know all the various soapmakers they have at their disposal and so we all can share ideas, not to try to put ourselves 'above' another soapmaker :nono: 

Maybe we need a soap swap set up so the HT soapers can try each others soaps :hobbyhors 

Farmer Kate, thanks for sharing Diane's website -- off to see what she has done!!!

Gailann - one of these years I will make a beer soap, right now I have enough time juggling keeping my current stock on hand!


----------



## lynpea

Did I miss something? I didn't read where Farmer Kate was comparing one soapers product above anothers... all she said was that beagleladys was extraordiary... my goodness, I make soap... I think that mine is *extraordinary* as I am sure that your's is too, well I KNOW it is since you have told us. If I find a product that I like then why shouldn't I post about it? And why would that offend you? This is a thread about who makes soap. Beaglelady makes soap and Farmer Kate thinks it's a good product... that's ALL she said, no where did she denigrate anyone elses soap......sheeesh... it was just her opinion....


Step said:


> Farmer Kate, I have no doubt that Beaglady makes extraordinary soap. But so do I and I'm sure many other of the soap makers do as well. The issue is, you haven't tried mine.. and wonder how many of the others you tried, so how can you compare?
> 
> My soaps are natural and use Essential Oils and Botanicals, many of which I grow, organically, myself. And what I don't grow, I buy from another soap maker, and a member of this community who has extra ordinary plants as a result of her labor and I know she works to the point of exhaustion. My soaps are formulated using various oils to address various skin conditions.
> 
> It's nice that you have found a soap you like, but this is a thread with several hard working soap makers, who not only take a great deal of pride in what they do, are also multi-tasking, and still find the time to help those who are just starting out, not just with soap, but with many things. That doesn't mean they aren't just as busy or are sitting doing nothing.. they just have different priorities.


----------



## Hovey Hollow

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Maybe we need a soap swap set up so the HT soapers can try each others soaps :hobbyhors


Oh, I'd love to participate in a HT soap swap! Is anyone volunteering to host it? I'm hosting a "home grown/locally grown" swap on another board so I'm tied up with that for now, but I'd be happy to participate in one. If we want to wait til October, I'd be happy to host. 
BTW......I've been gone for a while, but it's good to be back!

Oh! And Diane at Brushwoodfarms is in my swap on the other board and I am so looking forward to sampling her wares! She is a very helpful soaper and such a nice lady!


----------



## Step

My post wasn't to promote my product... it was used as an example and sorry that you took it as otherwise. I have been a member of this community for a few years. I have posted that I make soap, as many others have, but this is the first time I have described my soap as such! 

Perhaps Beaglady's soap are extraordinary and if they are, GREAT... I don't think that a thread asking for individuals to identify 'their' soap making, should be overpowered by someone else giving a recommendation of another person's soap as being the best. They can post a NEW message, stating that, and this has been done in the past.. I have no problem with that at all, and have NEVER posted an opposition or talked about my soap as being extra ordinary! 

As far as 'trying' this soap or any other, such as doing a swap. I CAN"T. I have problems with ingredients used to make most of these oils, organic, cold pressed, or otherwise and as off a most recent discovery, I can't even 'safely' use my own soap, without reformulating the oils I use, which are good quality, organic, cold pressed and beneficial. There is no debate on this one, I've spent the last 25+ years tracking ingredients to rid my body of symptoms that many others, even at this community live with, sadly to say. 

But as long as this thread has gone off in another direction.. Cindy, I have to tell you, even though I haven't tried your soap, or ever will, I think you are one of the most humbliest people at this group and in case you didn't recognize yourself in my post, I was thinking about you as well when I said hard working and giving of themself to help other people. You have a beautful website and have articulated instructions that have benefitted others and one can see how hard you've worked and are a true example of the message I was trying to convey. 

The thing is, we all, at least most of us, learn from each other... Perhaps ANOTHER thread should be started commending people on what they have accomplished... This thread, in my opinion is not the place to disquality any one else hard work... which is how I felt, and no doubt many others who haven't posted, felt as well. Please reread what I wrote, and though everyone will interpret it differently, perhaps a second reading will reveal what I was actually saying, beyond.... well beyond my soap.


----------



## Hovey Hollow

I saw this thread as the OP being curious as to who on HT made soap. Diane didn't speak up, as she may have been busy doing other things so farmer kate spoke up for her, as she knew she made soaps. I saw nothing disparaging in her post at all. She said that beaglady make great soaps, here's her website. She made no negative comments about anyone elses soaps. She did not compare beaglady's soaps to anyone elses. 
I think you are the one who has taken her comments out of context, not the other way around.


----------



## Step

Well, as I said in my last post, what some one says is a matter of interpretation. This is how I interpreted that post and responded. You read it differently and responded accordingly. We are all busy... and that is a good thing, but each person who posted found the time to do so. 

I have no qualms about someone promoting someone elses product.. that's a nice thing... but not on a thread that asked for each to identify themself. If you don't think the word 'extraordinary' posted by someone making reference to another, isn't undermining, intentionally or not, to other soap makers.. you have that right. I also have that same right, even if we don't agree.

I could care less what you or anyone else thinks about my soap. That's not the issue or what I was trying to relate. This is the second post I'm making to defend my position. No doubt, Diane will be embarrassed... and perhaps Farmer girl innocently made that post, but she hasn't made comment... and so, until either one does, it's just more of someone else, speaking for another and circling back to how this took on a life of it's own to begin with.


----------



## dashley

Step said:


> Well, as I said in my last post, what some one says is a matter of interpretation. This is how I interpreted that post and responded. You read it differently and responded accordingly. We are all busy... and that is a good thing, but each person who posted found the time to do so.
> 
> I have no qualms about someone promoting someone elses product.. that's a nice thing... but not on a thread that asked for each to identify themself. If you don't think the word 'extraordinary' posted by someone making reference to another, isn't undermining, intentionally or not, to other soap makers.. you have that right. I also have that same right, even if we don't agree.
> 
> I could care less what you or anyone else thinks about my soap. That's not the issue or what I was trying to relate. This is the second post I'm making to defend my position. No doubt, Diane will be embarrassed... and perhaps Farmer girl innocently made that post, but she hasn't made comment... and so, until either one does, it's just more of someone else, speaking for another and circling back to how this took on a life of it's own to begin with.


why is any of this an issue? :shrug:


----------



## song4u

I do, I do!!!!!! My grandkids love to help measure, swirl and all the fun stuff.... just not the lye.
Pat


----------



## SherrieC

I make goat milk soap exclusively. I sell every thurs -sat at my booth #155 in Elkhart in, and on my farm the rest of the week online etc. my DBA is Bryrpatch Herbs


----------



## DivinityGardens

I make our soaps and have some in a local shop. Can't wait to give some as gifts for Christmas as friends and family are already addicted to handcrafted soap! I'm amazed at how many skin issues homemade soap can help clear up. Each time I hear back from someone that has tried some and how it helped clear up this skin issue or that I get goosebumps and am very grateful for having learned this wonderful art of soapmaking!  

Our site is - http://www.divinitygardens.com and
http://www.divinitygardens.ecrater.com


----------



## tammyd

i have just started to make soap just this week my second batch was ready for use...


----------



## kidsngarden

Oh, how I have missed HT! I have been so busy I haven't visited in awhile (but my husband lurks here!)and how cool that there is a soaping section now!

I make GM soap. Capella's Garden Soap Co. Selling at the Sedro Woolley, WA farmer's market every wed from 3-7. I also do lotions; liquid soap; bath salts, truffles, and bombs; and sprays. My lotions are in some local shops as well. I'd give you my website but it really stinks right now!

kids


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I wanna see anyway, Kids!!


----------



## kidsngarden

No, Cyndi, really it is very BAAAAD, but I promise to post it after september 1st!

kids


----------



## tripletmom

I make soap for my family only. It's not very pretty, but it does the job. I've been making it for about 10 years now.


----------



## Chickadee_42us

Obviously from the other posts - I am beginning and finding it all as said before very interesting. 

I haven't any degrees in any science/math area and conversions of ounces, kilograms, liters, pounds with division to find the lye WOW O WOW oh and don't forget to 'superfat' that! Can't think of anything that can make you feel less intelligent - but hopefully, I'll like it..


----------



## seahealth

Tater'sPa said:


> *Retail, wholesale, private label & nekid​*Freedom Farm Soap​


Hey Bill............. do we have this picture on the site??? It sure does look nice


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

> nekid


He said nekid hehe  

I've gone to 'nekid' soaps. Forgo the label and just shrink wrap in band to keep soap clean.


----------



## kidsnchix

I make my own soap, but I only give some away here and there to friends and family. I've never made goat milk soap...yet, but we're living in town right now so I don't have goats, but hope to next year. Also, I want to try to make some of the beautiful swirl soaps. I've been reading up on how to do this and will try as soon as I get my order for the fragrances I just purchased. You all have been very helpful with all your advice and links you,ve provided.

Thanks
RoseKYTN


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That's what we're here for!


----------



## DW

for over 30 yrs


----------



## linn

I just started soap making in July. I love it. I am a novice and have only done blender soaps. Yesterday, I made Maylasian Silk Soap and a recipe I made up with Soap Calc. Both turned out well. I used Wilton silicone muffin pans for individual molds. These pans released the soap without a hitch and no bleeding, even from the red one.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

DW said:


> for over 30 yrs



Woa!! I've always wanted to ask a long time soap maker what recipes did you use before lye calculators??

When did you first discover lye calculators?

Did you reformulate your recipes??


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

I have my soaps up on my website now.  
Morning Mist Soaps


----------



## Tater'sPa

seahealth said:


> Hey Bill............. do we have this picture on the site??? It sure does look nice


Noooo, but that's a good idea!
Thanks


----------



## Tater'sPa

MullersLaneFarm said:


> He said nekid hehe
> 
> I've gone to 'nekid' soaps. Forgo the label and just shrink wrap in band to keep soap clean.


I wrap my retail & wholesale bars.... _but really hadn't thought of wrapping nekid before....I know it's not a good idea to make soap nekid_  
LOL....I've got a few resale clients that wrap in parchment and prefer nekid


----------



## longearsfarm

I do, in a relaxed kind of way, using my goat's milk. But I'm out of just about everything and need to do a big reorder of oils...yet another hobby to spend money on 

Valerie
LongEars Farm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Tater'sPa said:


> I know it's not a good idea to make soap nekid[/I]


got watch for those lye splatters a bit more carefully!!


----------



## BasicLiving

I started making soap this year after reading this website and reading on Cyndi's website http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/ My first batch was really creamy, but not very much lather. I kept reading and researching and finally made a batch using my very own recipe - honey from our hives and oatmeal. It came out great! 

This weekend I made another honey oatmeal batch and a batch of Orange Cranberry. They both look good so far. 

I love making soap and really am happy I found Homesteadingtoday - and Cyndi! Both websites are fonts of information!

Penny


----------



## Trisha-MN

I haven't made soap but we've been using handmade soap for years now and I've been lucky enough to get to try soap from several of the folk from HT too.
(LOL - you all have to sell to someone, don't ya?!).

I hope that those with websites will post them or those without post a bit more about their soaps since that is one of the best ways for me to find a new soap I want to try.


----------



## kidsngarden

I don't think I posted it in this thread - Mine is www.capellasgarden.com - I make Goat milk soap! I think I even sold some to you a while back - some of my "seconds" before I had a website.

Bethany


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Bethany,
I like your choice of oils!

I decided a few weeks ago to only make soap when I feel like it now. After almost 10 years, I'm tired of the marketing & demand ... takes up too much of my fiber time!

I still have a few hundred soaps - will still sell at market and off the website, and then I'll make soap when I feel like it!


----------



## bowdonkey

I've been making soap for the last 4 years. We haven't purchased any from the store since. You really can make a superior product though it costs a little more. I don't mind the extra cost at all. Makes taking a shower a more pleasurable experience, so much so that I've upped my bathing to twice a month. Lately I've been experimenting with Castile type soaps, have'nt used any yet, their still curing. But I'm counting the days, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## farmer kate

Oh........my.....goodness. This post just popped up to the top page again, and, as I often do when I've got some extra time, I've been opening threads in forums I don't often read. Learn a lot of cool stuff that way. Don't get the chance all that often, but things are kind of caught up tonight and the husband is watching a football game, so I thought I'd sort of surf around.

And now I discover than in posting earlier, I set off some kind of firestorm here. 

I hope I'll be allowed to clarify, since the person who took offense did so to some apparent degree.

Dear Offended Person: I had not realize that there was some kind of rule that only the person who makes the soap could post. I read the title of the thread, skimmed poster's names to see if my friend Diane had found a moment to post, and decided to post myself. I did not realize this was a serious breach of etiquette. I thought, in my naivete, "hey, my friend makes cool soap, I'll post." There was no world domination agenda here. Friend. Nice soap. Period. Honestly.

I hope, Offended Person, that you really were just having a bad day and you don't truly think that if someone in the cybersphere says that someone is busy, it implies that you are not, or that if someone posts and uses the word 'extraordinary' in reference to someone else, that it somehow implies that you are not. I am certain you are in fact the epitome of busy-ness and quite extraordinary. But you know what? My post wasn't about you. I don't KNOW you. Why would it be about you? Everything......is not about you. I posted that Diane makes extraordinary soap. She does. Probably most of the regulars here do; I would suspect so, if they're interersted enough to frequent this forum - a forum which, it seems, is too dangerous for me!

If you wish to remain insulted and unhappy, Offended Person, I can't stop you from doing so, but I hope you'll understand that you are fueling this feeling entirely yourself. There's no animosity coming from me towards you, any other poster on this forum, or any other soapmaker in the universe. I can't make soap. I need you people, or I'd be dirty and stinky. I'm a big fan. So if you wish to tilt at this particular windmill, please understand that it's an imaginary one. Thanks to all who posted with voices of moderation. I truly did not intend to offend.

kate


----------



## kidsngarden

Lard Rules Cyndi! I make a few bars in with that stupid palm for those few who object to my animal fats, but in my shower there is ALWAYS a lard, sunflower, castor, and coconut bar! THE very best!

I'm bummed you are slowing down. Sad when a long timer does that!

Bethany


MullersLaneFarm said:


> Bethany,
> I like your choice of oils!
> 
> I decided a few weeks ago to only make soap when I feel like it now. After almost 10 years, I'm tired of the marketing & demand ... takes up too much of my fiber time!
> 
> I still have a few hundred soaps - will still sell at market and off the website, and then I'll make soap when I feel like it!


----------



## Rick

We've made a few batches for cleaning!

Would you believe I stumbled into this thread searching posts on "Anise:?

Rick


----------



## MELOC

what were you searching anise for? deer lure? lol


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna

I make soap...

Started making soap around 17 years ago, using the basic recipe for lard soap in Carla Emery's Old Fashioned Recipe Book. 

I've made soap on and off since then.

Currently "on" again... and having fun with different ideas and scents - but also just bought some lard (Boy has THAT gotten more expensive!) to make "plain soap" again.

Generally, I've given my soap away, but am planning to put a few soaps in a garage sale and see if they sell. I don't have any molds, but would like to be able to use something that would produce a more consistent size bar of soap.

Haven't done swirls or colors - yet. I know they look pretty, but that so far has been an expense I couldn't justify, unlike the essential oils. Yet I really would like to try some color! Maybe if I actually sell some soap, eh?

BTW - my extended family all love the soap I make.


----------



## Rick

MELOC said:


> what were you searching anise for? deer lure? lol


Just curious about how to grow anise.

Is it a deer lure?

Actually we need deer and turkey repellant here.

Twenty minutes ago a tom was about 75 feet from the house- 20 feet from the 6 by 12 storage trailer. Probably the one who's roost Ann's brother "camped' under (without knowing it) last Sping.

Rick


----------



## MELOC

i know a guy who used to say that anise was both a cover scent and an attractant. i do know for sure that i had wild licorice plants eaten to the ground last year by either groundhogs or deer.


----------



## ajharris

Wow, I found this thread looking for pricing suggestions. I just started making soap. I have made a basic Crisco recipe, and then did a lard batch that I added oatmeal, honey and goat milk. The goat milk batch turned out awesome!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Anise will bring in the raccoons & skunk.

The deer I can understand, but why don't you want the turkeys around??


----------



## Rick

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Anise will bring in the raccoons & skunk.
> 
> The deer I can understand, but why don't you want the turkeys around??


Sorry Cyndi- it was a joke!

The turkey spread the red bud, and maybe we'll "bag" one one year.

Rick


----------



## Trisha in WA

I make soap! I use lard from our own pigs. Makes my soap habit much more affordable!
Trisha in WA
Faith and Dreams Farm


----------



## NostalgicGranny

:stirpot:I've only made Cp soap a couple times now. And dabble with lotions, balms, etc. My soap making started over a year ago with Melt and pour when I was looking for crafts to do with the grandaughters.


----------



## Clementine

I love making lotions and soaps. I started with the melt and pour, but finally got brave enough to try lye soap. I don't sell it for personal profit, but often give it away as gifts, or donated items to church sales. I also make laundry detergent. It's a fun hobby, and I like knowing I've made something useful.:soap:


----------



## whitehouse

new at it, but pressing on. everyone has loved it so will start selling it soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Rick said:


> Sorry Cyndi- it was a joke!
> 
> The turkey spread the red bud, and maybe we'll "bag" one one year.
> 
> Rick


I love my turkeys!! The ones I bought (heritage breeds) and the 'friends' they invite in.

Yum, great dinner too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Trisha in WA said:


> I make soap! I use lard from our own pigs. Makes my soap habit much more affordable!
> Trisha in WA
> Faith and Dreams Farm


Me too, but I've run out and had to buy some Armor's. They're wanting almost $8 for a 4 lb bucket! And I couldn't find the 25 lb buckets locally anymore!

Thankfully, I have a steer at the processor right now and will be render the suet.


----------



## kidsnchix

Fall seems to be my favorite time to make soap, but so far, haven't been able to . About 3 weeks ago I fell and broke my leg, so I'm still sitting around healing. As soon as I'm able to, I'll have some catching up to do as I give lots of it away for Christmas.

RoseKYTN


----------



## PETSNEGGS

I'm wanting to but, just haven't jumped in yet. 
Not sure what recipe to try first. I do have fresh goats milk now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cybercat

I do now. I have one batch under my belt. Right now planning next one.


----------



## Amylb999

:bouncy::bouncy: I do, I do!
I only make for our family, not to sell. I'm thinking about doing a few batches for christmas gifts this year.


----------



## Gunnie

I do!!!


----------



## Genevieve M.

We do. The kids sell it on their website:

http://www.dancingdogdairy.com/100handmadegoatmilksoap.htm

Ours is pretty primitive. I want to learn to color and swirl. I also want to buy a big loaf mold.

My 12 year old is a natural salesman. He walks into restaurants and feed stores, and they start stocking our soap without charging anything, or taking a cut. Friends take it with them when they go to fairs, which is really nice.

It just started out as a way for the kids to make a little extra money, and a way to use extra goats milk.


----------



## morgansrgr8

I have been making soap for a few years now. Dont like the store bought stuff. Actually just had my first oops. Found this thread searching for volcanoing. First time that has ever happened. I figure that I had my oils to hot when I put in the lye. Now wondering if I have to rebatch. Looked really cool. Like a danish with crumbles on top.

Linda


----------



## Trisha in WA

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Me too, but I've run out and had to buy some Armor's. They're wanting almost $8 for a 4 lb bucket! And I couldn't find the 25 lb buckets locally anymore!
> 
> Thankfully, I have a steer at the processor right now and will be render the suet.


Sorry I missed your post Cindi.
I am running low of lard myself, but I have 5 pigs growing up right now that will go to the butcher about the first of the year. Hopefully I have enough lard to last.
I did get a generous gift of some bear fat and another of dear fat. Haven't rendered it yet and have never used either of those, but it will be fun to play with...especially if/when I run out of lard.


----------



## Shazza

Genevieve M. said:


> We do. The kids sell it on their website:
> 
> http://www.dancingdogdairy.com/100handmadegoatmilksoap.htm
> 
> Ours is pretty primitive. I want to learn to color and swirl. I also want to buy a big loaf mold.
> 
> My 12 year old is a natural salesman. He walks into restaurants and feed stores, and they start stocking our soap without charging anything, or taking a cut. Friends take it with them when they go to fairs, which is really nice.
> 
> It just started out as a way for the kids to make a little extra money, and a way to use extra goats milk.


I have just ordered all the ingredients I need to add to my goats milk to make soap....cant wait...and looking through this thread there are lots of people for me to bug for help too. 
May I say Genevieve your web site is fabulous...thanks so much for adding the soap making pics...excellent. I have put it in my favorites for perusing later. Cheers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Trisha in WA said:


> I did get a generous gift of some bear fat and another of dear fat. Haven't rendered it yet and have never used either of those, but it will be fun to play with...especially if/when I run out of lard.


Render that bear fat as a real low temp, Trisha. It makes an awesome soap!

It has the same SAP value as Macadamia Oil so when you're running the recipe through a lye calculator, you'll have a reference point.





> I have just ordered all the ingredients I need to add to my goats milk to make soap....cant wait...and looking through this thread there are lots of people for me to bug for help too.


Shazza, if you run into difficulties, just holler!

I make my 100% milk soaps a bit different than Genevieve's clan. There are pictures of the process at
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking


----------



## Shazza

Once again thankyou Cindi...that page is now in my favorites for reference when I start..I will warn you all of my starting date


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Tater - is that your display? It is wonderful!


----------



## shepmom

I make the MnP glycerin type soaps and buy Tater Pa's Soap usually around this time of year. smile.


----------



## Jade1096

I do as well.

Started in 2001. Used to make quite a bit for several boutique shops in the DFW area, moved to CO. Branched out into making candles. 
Now that I'm back in TX I don't have the room, or the $ to get back into it.
Though I'm thinking of getting some lye and just making basic lard soap for christmas this year.


----------



## Trisha in WA

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Render that bear fat as a real low temp, Trisha. It makes an awesome soap!
> 
> It has the same SAP value as Macadamia Oil so when you're running the recipe through a lye calculator, you'll have a reference point.


Thank you very much! 
What about deer? I have been given some of that as well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Deer has a NaOH SAP value of .1379 which is close enough to Lard's .138 to use Lard on a lye calculator


----------



## Trisha in WA

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Deer has a NaOH SAP value of .1379 which is close enough to Lard's .138 to use Lard on a lye calculator


Fantastic! Thank you so much. I haven't learned how to calculate with out the lye calculator online. I suppose I should...just in case.
Trisha


----------



## notenoughtime

I am going to add my name to the list since I am now on my 4th batch. Thanks to all the helped me through the process here, I haven't messed up one batch YET. What a great bunch to help us newbies.


----------

